
Downward Head Tilt Can Make People Seem More Dominant - joeyespo
https://www.psychologicalscience.org/news/releases/head-tilt-dominance.html
======
michannne
Research document: [http://ubc-emotionlab.ca/wp-
content/files_mf/witkowertracy20...](http://ubc-emotionlab.ca/wp-
content/files_mf/witkowertracy2019ps.pdf)

I think the key here is the photos are shown at eye-level. Otherwise, to me
atleast, it evokes a feeling of frustration, which is not a dominant trait.

